# Battlefield 3 Free Dog Tags



## Pliscin (3. April 2012)

hallo liebe community

heute gibt es für Battlefield 3 kostenlose Dog Tags 

einmal ein Dogtag von Razor beim kauf von

Battlefield 3™ Razer Imperator
                    Battlefield 3™ Razer BlackWidow Ultimate
                    Battlefield 3™ Razer Scarab

und auch Alienware vergibt heute auch wieder ein Dog Tag
nach der anmeldung oder Registrierung auf der seite Battlefield 3 Dog Tag Item Giveaway einfach auf Get Key klicken den code in Origin einlösen 

die nächsten 5 Dog Tags erhält man wen man sich das video auf Act Of Valor anschaut
nach dem Video die gewünschte plattform anklicken aber hier ist es wichtig sein land bei ea.com auf USA und die sprache in English US einzustellen da die action
grad erst für Unitet state und Canada ist sonst klappt das ganze noch nicht

http://web-vassets.ea.com/Assets/Richmedia/Battlefield/Battlefield-3/media/bf3_dlc_dogtags.png

ich wünsch euch viel spaß und erfolg 
mfg Pliscin 

Quelle Battlefield 3 Partnerschaften und Aktionen​​


----------



## PEG96 (3. April 2012)

Wers braucht....
...ich jedenfalls nciht


----------



## Kabelgott (3. April 2012)

Der Filmtrailer sieht doch ganz gut aus. Das ist doch ein Film, oder?^^


----------



## Pliscin (3. April 2012)

Kabelgott schrieb:


> Der Filmtrailer sieht doch ganz gut aus. Das ist doch ein Film, oder?^^


 jap das ist ein film der soll noch in diesem jahr erscheinen und Riana soll da auch mitspielen so wie ich es mitbekommen habe 
aber im ganzen schaut der Trailer richtig interesant aus


----------



## -Loki- (3. April 2012)

Das ist doch nun wirklich ein ganz alter Hut.


----------



## trigg2 (3. April 2012)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Das ist doch nun wirklich ein ganz alter Hut.


 
Was denn?? der Trailer oder die Sache mit den Dogtags?? Als der Trailer hat mir Bock auf mehr gemacht . Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Wird auf jedenfall geschaut.


----------



## darkKO (3. April 2012)

Crap...



> Welcome XXX  [logout]
> *Sorry, this offer is open to users in the United States and Canada only.*
> 
> 
> ...



Aber der Trailer schaut gut aus...


----------



## Pliscin (3. April 2012)

darkKO schrieb:


> Crap...
> 
> 
> 
> Aber der Trailer schaut gut aus...


 
Du must dafür in dein ea konto auf ea.com die herkunft und sprache ändern wen du die Dogtags haben möchtest


----------



## -Loki- (3. April 2012)

trigg2 schrieb:


> Was denn?? der Trailer oder die Sache mit den Dogtags?? Als der Trailer hat mir Bock auf mehr gemacht . Kannte ich noch gar nicht. Wird auf jedenfall geschaut.


 Beides. Den Trailer fand ich auch ganz ansehnlich.
Die Dog Tags gibt es schon seit kurz nach dem Release.


----------



## Bennz (3. April 2012)

Kostenlose dog tags beim kauf von ..........


----------



## Pliscin (3. April 2012)

-Loki- schrieb:


> Beides. Den Trailer fand ich auch ganz ansehnlich.
> Die Dog Tags gibt es schon seit kurz nach dem Release.


 
blos das die aktionen zwischendurch nicht aktiv sind


----------



## butter_milch (3. April 2012)

Ich check grad nicht, ob das Forum nen Bug hat und auf dem Stand von vor 5 Monaten ist, dies ein verspäteter Aprilscherz ist, oder jemand nicht geblickt hat, dass man dieses News so auch schon im Oktober 2011 hätte schreiben können.

Kurz: Diese Dog-Tags gabe schon in den ersten Tagen nach Release. "News" ist das also nicht


----------



## snajdan (3. April 2012)

die dogtags und der trailer von act of valor gabs schon glaub ende letzten jahres...hatte beide keys dafür schon, trotzdem danke ( man kann ja nicht alles wissen  )


----------



## kühlprofi (3. April 2012)

Also ich gebe meinen EA-Account bestimmt nicht auf der Alienwarearena Seite Preis. Wieso zum Geier wollen die den EA-Account mitsamt PW. Die sollen einfach einen Key auf die E-Mailadresse senden den man einlösen kann.
Bei solchen Angeboten habe ich auch immer Phishing-Seiten im Hinterkopf


----------



## Pliscin (3. April 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Also ich gebe meinen EA-Account bestimmt nicht auf der Alienwarearena Seite Preis. Wieso zum Geier wollen die den EA-Account mitsamt PW. Die sollen einfach einen Key auf die E-Mailadresse senden den man einlösen kann.
> Bei solchen Angeboten habe ich auch immer Phishing-Seiten im Hinterkopf


 
du has da was falsch verstanden endweder du erstellst dir einen Alienware accound oder du logst dich mit deinen da ein wen du ein besitzt du brauchst da nicht deine Origin daten preis geben


----------



## Revenger (3. April 2012)

Für die, die es interessiert: In dem Film wurden sogar einige Szenen mit echten (!) Waffen und Munitionen gedreht. Laut dem Regisseur haben dann die Schauspieler mehr Respekt vor den Waffen und deshalb soll alles realistischer wirken.

hier nochmal der Trailer dazu  Act of Valor - Real Bullets - YouTube


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. April 2012)

Habe mein Wie viele Fahrzeuge zerstört drin und Madic was wahrs  bin der king ^^


----------



## Robonator (3. April 2012)

> Code expires March 31st 2012



Ähm...


----------



## kero81 (3. April 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Habe mein Wie viele Fahrzeuge zerstört drin und Madic was wahrs  bin der king ^^


 
Auf Deutsch bitte. So das es jeder normale Mensch auch verstehen kann.


----------



## megaapfel (4. April 2012)

Firmen- und Filmwerbung in einem PC Spiel  Interessantes Marketing-Konzept...


----------



## Bennz (4. April 2012)

Revenger schrieb:


> Für die, die es interessiert: In dem Film wurden sogar einige Szenen mit echten (!) Waffen und Munitionen gedreht. Laut dem Regisseur haben dann die Schauspieler mehr Respekt vor den Waffen und deshalb soll alles realistischer wirken.


 
muahahaha am besten bei den headshots mit splatter effekten wa


----------



## Kyrodar (4. April 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ähm...


 
Bei mir hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## PixelSign (4. April 2012)

dogtags... wtf  juckt sowas überhaupt jemanden?
und was hat der geniale act of valor mit diesem schlechten spiel zu tun?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (4. April 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch bitte. So das es jeder normale Mensch auch verstehen kann.


 
Sry Hatte gestern was getrunken mit dem Nachbarn ^^


----------



## RolfRui (4. April 2012)

Hallo liebe *C*ommunity

heute gibt es für Battlefield 3 kostenlose Dog Tags: 

einmal ein Dogtag von Razor beim *K*auf von

Battlefield 3™ Razer Imperator,
                    Battlefield 3™ Razer BlackWidow Ultimate oder
                    Battlefield 3™ Razer Scarab

und auch Alienware vergibt heute auch wieder ein*en* Dog Tag,
nach der *A*nmeldung oder Registrierung auf der *S*eite Battlefield 3 Dog Tag Item Giveaway einfach auf Get Key klicken den *C*ode in Origin einlösen.

die nächsten 5 Dog Tags erhält man, wen*n* man sich das *V*ideo auf Act Of Valor anschaut.
Nach dem Video die gewünschte *P*lattform anklicken, aber hier ist es wichtig sein *L*and bei ea.com auf USA und die *S*prache in English US einzustellen da die *Ak*tion
gerade erst für Unitet *S*tate*s* und Canada *eingerichtet wurde*, sonst klappt das *G*anze noch nicht.

http://web-vassets.ea.com/Assets/Richmedia/Battlefield/Battlefield-3/media/bf3_dlc_dogtags.png

ich wünsche euch viel *S*paß und *E*rfolg 
mfg Pliscin 

Quelle Battlefield 3 Partnerschaften und Aktionen​​


----------



## max00 (4. April 2012)

hmm - bin jetzt ehrlich gesagt einfach zu faul mich da irgendwo anzumelden... und die richtigen Dogtags holt man sich sowieso auf dem Schlachtfeld (also ingame halt)


----------



## Rizzard (4. April 2012)

Sind Dog Tags tatsächlich schon brauchbare Werbe-Mittel?

Hab noch nie auf ein Dog Tag von irgend jemanden geschaut. Weis nicht einmal selbst was ich für ein Dog Tag habe.


----------



## wheeler (4. April 2012)

was soll das denn lol


----------



## Bu11et (4. April 2012)

Das frag ich mich erlich gesagt auch ? Alles, was hier in der News angegeben wird ist schon seid dem Release von BF3 bekannt und keine News wert .

Und ein "free Dog Tag" beim Kauf einer überteuerten Razerhardware kann man das nun auch nicht nennen .


----------



## Hackman (4. April 2012)

Ne "News" ist es nicht, dennoch schön alle AKtionen an einem Ort gesammelt zu haben. Haben bestimmt ein paar Leute auch jetzt noch  von profitiert, die nicht von Anfang an alles rund um BF3 verfolgt haben oder neu Hinzugekommene. Liest ja auch nicht jeder den Sammelthread, ich z.B. hab diesen Wust an immergleichen Fragen, sinnlosem Gesülze und Gejammere irgendwann nicht mehr ertragen.


----------



## Ossus (6. April 2012)

Naja,

hab diese Dogtags schon kurz nach dem Release gehabt. Damals gabs diesen Film auch schon


----------



## GTA 3 (7. April 2012)

Kann man diese Dogtags auch regulär durchs Messern sammeln ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. April 2012)

Du hast sie dann zwar in deiner Liste, kannst sie aber nicht für dich verwenden.


----------



## mrnils253 (8. April 2012)

Pliscin schrieb:


> jap das ist ein film der soll noch in diesem jahr erscheinen und Riana soll da auch mitspielen so wie ich es mitbekommen habe



Ich glaub du meinst Battleship 
Da spielt Rihanna mit.


----------

